# ARGGGHHH



## LDUBS (Feb 21, 2018)

Got home Monday from a two-week vacation. Mrs. Ldubs noticed some drywall dust on the floor below the vaulted ceiling in our family room. I saw a small hole. Later, I heard a critter up there scratching away. Making a nest I suppose. The area is not accessible. There is an old unused capped 10” metal flue piercing the roof in that area. I might be able to pull it to see what is happening. I don't like the idea because even though I'm in a one story, I have a metal roof and have to careful where I step to avoid damaging the panels. My other option is to cut a hole in the ceiling. Either way, once I get it open, I'm not sure what I’ll do. Put a trap I guess. Lead poisoning is an appealing option, but the swat team would probably show up. I just hope it is a squirrel and not a raccoon. 

Going to be interesting (not to mention a royal pain in the "neck").


----------



## beetlespin (Feb 21, 2018)

Should have locked the door :LOL2:


----------



## richg99 (Feb 21, 2018)

Unless you have a water source up there, it is going in and out every day. My neighbor had a similar problem. 

I removed a screened vent (not where it got in) that accessed is attic. I placed the ladder right below the new opening. I dripped molasses on a piece of heavy string and stuck one end of the string onto the edge of the opening. I then led the other end of the string to the top step of the ladder.

We hid for twenty minutes or so. Finally, a squirrel came and followed the string right onto the ladder and out of there.

He hired a pest company to come out and find and plug the opening where the SQrat was getting in. 

rich


----------



## handyandy (Feb 21, 2018)

most critters can't resist peanut butter either I've trapped many squirrels on peanut butter, gotten many mice to meat there maker in a trap with peanut butter, raccoons can't resist tuna, but neither can feral/stray cats trapped many a cats when trying to get a nuisance raccoon.


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 21, 2018)

Rich99, your post contains a heck a lot of common sense. You may have just saved me a lot of work. Thank you!

My "soffit" vents consist of 2" or 3" holes in the 2x blocking between rafters. There is wire screen on the back side of the holes. I see one immediately adjacent to area in question is missing the screen. I'm 99% certain this is the access point and that it is a squirrel. Got the ladder set up. Going to hunt through the pantry for some squirrel snacks. I'll be ready next time I hear the little darling scratching around. 

I live right next to some squirrel condos (also known as redwood trees). My yard has peach, orange, apple, persimmon, asian pear, nectarine, lemon and fig trees. Other than the lemons, I don't get to enjoy very much of the fruit. I'm basically providing a smorgasbord for squirrels. 

Andy - I will probably go with the peanut butter. At least I know we have that. BTW, my go to bait for rodents in the past was sweet potatoes. Used to place the sweet taters & traps out for a few days without setting the traps. The rodents would get comfortable, then whammo!


----------



## handyandy (Feb 22, 2018)

When I have had smart ones that have some how manage to lick the peanut butter off without setting the trap off I place a dog food kibble or smush some other rodent delectable into the peanut butter. That way when they try and get the big treat out of the peanut butter it gets them. I hadn't though about leaving them out unset to let them get use to it then set them that's a good trick.


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 24, 2018)

Well, I leaned my 8' step ladder against the wall and even put a redwood board I had laying around right up to the open vent. I have my string and PB ready. I was going to put it out as soon as I heard the critter scratching around. Before, you could easily hear the scratching. Since I put the ladder up, it has been all quiet. Maybe it has left? Maybe it was digging through the dry wall cause it couldn't figure out how to get out? At this point I patched the vent. I'm calling it good unless I hear otherwise.


----------



## richg99 (Feb 24, 2018)

If you patched him/her IN...You will know it when it gets thirsty.

Hope you trapped it OUT.


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 24, 2018)

richg99 said:


> If you patched him/her IN...You will know it when it gets thirsty.
> 
> Hope you trapped it OUT.




I hope so too. It was pretty noisy scratching around but for the past few days not a peep. I think I dodged a bullet but time will tell.


----------



## Ttexastom (Feb 24, 2018)

Critters getting inside can be trouble. They can make life miserable.


----------

